# Effipro v Frontline



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Just looking for flea treatment online, and while looking at Frontline noticed they also have Effipro, which is supposed to have the same active ingredient and be as effective but cheaper. 

Has anyone tried Effipro, and if so, what's the verdict? 

Cheers


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

It is essentially the same - both contain Fiprinol. There is a slight difference in the chemical used in the 'spot on' bit but other than that it contains the same flea killing potential. There is a new spot on that is even more similar to Frontline called Fiprospot - contains Fiprinol too. All contain the same concentration of Fiprinol. Effipro does not have a license to allow it to *say* that it kills lice.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks! That is very helpful


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

used effipro and wasnt impressed by the pipets - they were really fiddly. 

used fibropro last time and was really easy to use and seems to have done the trick.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the tip - I've seen that on the websites too, maybe I'll give it a shot!


----------

